# 17 hmr



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

just wondering what yall thought about them. I might get 1.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think they're one of the neatest little guns to plink with. I don't like it for squirrels or rabbits. It does way too much damage for my taste(haha, what a witty pun... 'cause I eat what I kill...)


----------

